# You want fries wit dat?



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sure, but I also want a cup of that Gravy on the side!:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You're in luck, we just made a fresh batch!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

What's that SMELL ?? Are you F***ING kiddin' me !!

What we do for a few bucks


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

ah man. That's why I don't eat out much.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That's why I'm glad I got traded for another plumber, on the 3 restaurants I "used" to work for.


Not missing a damn thing.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Airgap, I had the same thing about a month ago. One of the fancy restaurants in town. It was slap full, hadn't been cleaned in over five years. The manager wanted me to dip it out with a ladle. I told him that wasn't happening, and explained that the baffles were completely stopped up. He didn't want me to pull it and take it downstairs because he didn't want his customers to see it. Oh well I ended up pulling it and taking it back to our shop to put the 2000psi pressure washer on it. I left there at midnight it was a rough 3 hrs.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Airgap, I had the same thing about a month ago. One of the fancy restaurants in town. It was slap full, hadn't been cleaned in over five years. The manager wanted me to dip it out with a ladle. I told him that wasn't happening, and explained that the baffles were completely stopped up. He didn't want me to pull it and take it downstairs because he didn't want his customers to see it. Oh well I ended up pulling it and taking it back to our shop to put the 2000psi pressure washer on it. I left there at midnight it was a rough 3 hrs.


Yeah, this one took a few hours as well. The outlet was completely packed. We had to disconnect it and pull it out just to get the lid off. These things have that smell that just doesn't want to leave you. It's funny how the managers think you can wave a magic wand and their traps are good as new:no:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Plumbing 101
so you want to "Protect The Health Of The Nation" huh
get your gloves:yes:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

airgap said:


> Yeah, this one took a few hours as well. The outlet was completely packed. We had to disconnect it and pull it out just to get the lid off. These things have that smell that just doesn't want to leave you. It's funny how the managers think you can wave a magic wand and their traps are good as new:no:


I wound up throwing my jeans away from that night. They were never the same. If they would do a little maintenance on them then they would never get that bad. I even tried to sell him some Bio-Clean but he wouldn't go for that either


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> I wound up throwing my jeans away from that night. They were never the same. If they would do a little maintenance on them then they would never get that bad. I even tried to sell him some Bio-Clean but he wouldn't go for that either


That's the problem, they say, we'll work on it, but they never really do. They just call you back when it's like this again.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Got a Pastry shop that gets 3 cans of Bio Clean a month ,,,, says his grease trap is clean as can be !!

Cal


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

airgap said:


> That's the problem, they say, we'll work on it, but they never really do. They just call you back when it's like this again.


Its good when its on time and a half though:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ill have to check, but I think the city requires a grease trapp be pumped out every three months here.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

a couple years ago i was called to a small burger joint to clean out the sewer, ran in & out a couple times, when it finely opened up i pulled out the cable and it was all greased up, iasked the owner how often he cleans the grease trap?he replied : i clean it every couple of months. he dipped it out by hand filled up a 5 gal. bucket and poured it down the floor drain!!!!! i had to laugh in his face, what a MORON!!!!!


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Been plumbing 24 years+, Cleaning a trap at an Italian joint sucked the stuff up with a shop vac to be able to pull it for a good cleaning puked up every bit of breakfast plus. DO NOT VAC IT UP!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> I even tried to sell him some Bio-Clean but he wouldn't go for that either


Thats where you went wrong...
In situations like this you include the Bio-Clean in the price...
It is not an sales option....:whistling2:

This much or, it's tail lights!:yes:

Would it really hurt you if someone else was doing it?
Spending all that time...
Making chump change....

Maybe while they are busy with that you can pick up what they would have been doing...:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Love grease traps had one a few years ago at a Sun Bridge nursing home. They had it in a small closet room opened the lid dam near passed out it smelt sooooooooo bad. Worst Ever!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

If I had my choice I would much rather work on a stopped toilet or a messed up septic tank anyday. Grease traps are the nastiest stinkiest thing I have ever worked on. Urinals pretty much fall in this category also. But if your lucky you can clear a urinal with sizzle or a urinal auger. no such luck with a grease trap.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm with AL ! Sitting hear ,, i can smell the grease ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oh God ,, here comes dinner


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Thats where you went wrong...
> In situations like this you include the Bio-Clean in the price...
> It is not an sales option....:whistling2:
> 
> ...


I agree, but the unfortunate thing I work for a company and I have to be mindful of that. Yeah if I had my own business then I would have left, but I have to do stuff I don't always like to put bread on the table.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I tried to siphon a grease trap that was overflowing once. I absolutely do not recommend trying that.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Green Country said:


> I tried to siphon a grease trap that was overflowing once. I absolutely do not recommend trying that.


Like with a hose?:blink: No way


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

Green Country said:


> I tried to siphon a grease trap that was overflowing once. I absolutely do not recommend trying that.


 
Dude, ... you mean you used a hose and sucked on it like if you were to steal some gasoline? 

Oh man............ Did it get in your mouth?

This post is worthless w/o pictures, I want pictures please. :blink:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Howd it taste?:blink:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I had to have a in ground grease int. pumped today and while cleaning the in & outlet lines i thought about airgaps post on grease traps and about greencountry siphioning it out with a hose, made me laugh an kinda made the job go faster.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Whenever I am at work and come across something bad, I always think, WWHD.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Whenever I am at work and come across something bad, I always think, WWHD.


Well if the red river is risin prolly buy 4 tons of lead fit alls....:laughing:

Grease trap needs cleaning???
What's a grease Trap???
We don't do those!:laughing:

WWHD?

Gawd I miss Helgore....:laughing:


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes, with a hose. It was in a restaurant that I did work for. The grease trap was in a pit next to the mop sink. The downstream line out of the trap was clogged and it was about 6 inches deep in this pit. He was trying to use a bucket to scoop it all out when I got there, and I got the brilliant idea to siphon it since it was mostly water.

Yes, it got in my mouth.

I stuck the hose in and tried the thing where you hold your thumb over it, but it wouldn't get started, so I sucked on it a little bit. Nothing. Tried again, and by the time I could tell it was in the hose it was in my mouth.

I said it was mostly water, but that means not all water, so there were a few little chunks of the grease.

I'm sure you can imagine how it tasted.

About 3 days later my throat got sore which lasted probably 3-4 days.

Like I said, I DO NOT recommend siphoning grease traps. Or storm drains, but that's another story.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

yuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, ........

You man'ed up, admitted your mistake and that means _*YOUR COMMENTS WILL SOON BE IN SOMEONES SIGNATURE LINE AS A QUOTE*_! :laughing: 

Oh man... DUDE! NEVER, and I mean EVER, suck on ANYTHING related to plumbing.......:no:OK? Promise me this PLEASE? 

Thank GOD the dang thing wasn't frozen!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Green Country said:


> Like I said, I DO NOT recommend siphoning grease traps. Or storm drains, but that's another story.


You have got to tell us more! Storm drains??:blink:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I threw up a little, in my mouth.


----------

